# ?

## o

,       ,      ,

----------


## admin

,        : http://www.poltavaforum.com/rizne-38...d-vokzala.html 
, ,  " ": +380675305740 +380505829811

----------


## Tail

- 4    70  .

----------

0993115555,  70

----------


## kimi

,

----------


## rust

3.5   ...   6.30   .

----------


## Glavnyj Priz

" " -   ,   ,  70 .

----------

""    ,    (  4)     ,         ,    . ,     .     .      ""   (

----------


## 111

- 25,08,2013  15-00  80 
-  28.08.2013  16-00  80  
+38067-1748088
+38093-2570209

----------


## Strela

/ ! 
   .  "" -    07:00  22:00. 
     (  )  .   -  -.
    -  5       . 
   : 
(098) 021-64-04 /  
(093) 782-33-20 / life:) 
(095) 24-79-248 /  
(068) 302-85-89 / djuice

----------

